# Pinnacle vs. Hock vs. Lie Nielsen replacement hand plane blades



## Bwood (Nov 28, 2011)

Just curious made out of the same stuff. Ground probably the same. Is there a difference?


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

If you are ordering one check the thickness. Lie makes a thicker blade than some. Also comes very sharp and ready to use. Many other companies require a little tuning


----------

